

Ask HN: Forums for ThatHigh.com - endlessvoid94

I'm thinking of adding a forum to the site.  Last I checked (years ago), I would go with vBulletin or phpBB.<p>Are these still the best options?  Is there any mature python-based forum software I should look at?
======
RDDavies
vBulletin all the way. I've used and administered several pieces, and it was
by far the best (of the PHP offerings).

~~~
pavel_lishin
Not to mention, it gives the best experience to your users. I flat out hate
using a phpBB forum - usually, I just move on.

